# Cyps in pots 2018



## monocotman (May 18, 2019)

its some time since I posted photos of the plants and in the meantime the collection has dwindled somewhat. It is probably only about a quarter of what it was five years ago, due to a combination of family issues and loss of interest.
It’s difficult to keep cyps long term unless you are on the ball. They have a bit of a death wish at the best of times and can rot off easily if conditions are not to their liking.
They can also rot off when they get big. Michael Winenert recommends dividing then as soon as the number of shoots reaches double digits. Easy enough with hybrids but a challenge with most species.
First photo is a general view. Some are hanging on and other going backwards. There is only one species left, a parviflorum var pubescens that inadvertently spent the winter outside open to the elements so it must be good with winter wet.



The only hybrids that are still doing ok are a couple of Kentuckiense x tibeticums. Both are still large plants and have lost no shoots.
The first has 28 flowers this year, the second about 40 with 9 stems with two flowers.




David


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2019)

Can someone change the error in the title?
Thanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2019)

What media do you use for your kentuckiensis hybrids? Do you use a lot of sand?


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2019)

Almost 100% super coarse perlite plus a bit of bark.


----------



## GuRu (May 19, 2019)

David, what a nice sight. But I'm wondering why do you grow them in pots and not planted in open soil? It should be easy to grow them in your UK climate.


----------



## monocotman (May 19, 2019)

Sorry but no it isn’t!
I live in east anglia which is pretty dry and I’d be forever watering.
I like growing these in pots and being able to keep an eye on them,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 19, 2019)

I grow some of my cyps in pots so I can bring them to orchid meetings


----------



## Phred (May 20, 2019)

Hi David
That is a beautiful example of that cross and definitely well grown.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2019)

Great to see you still have some nice pots of these growing well. I agree that no Cyp, especially any species, are "easy" to grow in the long haul. In the ground they are subject to all manner of rots, rodents (chewing) and slugs (also chewing). In pots they need repotting/dividing on a regular basis, but are more manageable. Where I live they are nearly impossible to grow (yup, I still grow a few though). That tibeticum x kentuckiense is stunning...


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 21, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Where I live they are nearly impossible to grow (yup, I still grow a few though). That tibeticum x kentuckiense is stunning...



What are you growing again? Gisela? Formosana? Pubescens?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> What are you growing again? Gisela? Formosana? Pubescens?



I think I just have C. Victoria and maybe a C. kentuckiense left - I haven't looked at the labels in a while. These are the remains of a dozen or so types I once grew from years past. They have persisted, but do not thrive, and one day will probably perish like the others. Now and then I get a flower out of them. The big C. formosanum clump I had is gone now, as are the C. japonicum. The land they were growing on belonged to a neighbor who recently died. I couldn't maintain them here in my tiny yard, so had to dispense with them. If I lived in the mountains I'd try a few of the hybrids again, but in this lowland, urban environment it just isn't a viable long term option.


----------



## abax (May 22, 2019)

WOW! That is one gorgeous plant.


----------



## monocotman (May 23, 2019)

for the record, it is two gorgeous plants!


----------



## Elite Orchids (May 23, 2019)

look gorgeous - thanks for inspiring me to try harder with mine!! have converted them all to pumice and perlite - Cyp Sabine


----------



## Ozpaph (May 26, 2019)

well done. worth the perseverance


----------

